# Dovetails



## sjojo (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm trying to use a Bosch 1617 Router with the template guides that come with it and I'm having trouble with the bit reaching though the guide. The shank on the dovetail bit is 1" long.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi sjojo


That's short for a dovetail bit 

You may want to buy a longer one...

http://www.cmtusa.com/store/index1....oducts.ihtml&titleimage=titles_routerbits.jpg

http://cgi.ebay.com/11-pc-1-2-SH-Do...7655210QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-1-4-Shank...7115826QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem


=========


sjojo said:


> I'm trying to use a Bosch 1617 Router with the template guides that come with it and I'm having trouble with the bit reaching though the guide. The shank on the dovetail bit is 1" long.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I just bought this instead:

http://www.jaspertools.com/

And take a look at the 535 base plate. Takes PC guide bushings. Made life easier. I may get a router JUST for dovetails.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys


I have the model 200,,, it's a great jig but I did punch it out to take on the PC type guides....makes it easy to use,just drop the router on the jig and go to work...

----------
Router Replacement Bases,,,12.oo with free shipping,with a 50 dollar order...
Item #9346 - 6" Bosch 1613VS base with center hole

for Porter Cable® type Template Guides
Many template guides, dovetail machines, and inlay kits, are designed by the manufacturer to fit the popular Porter-Cable® style router base opening. 
Available in 3 styles: “A” can be used on any router, but needs to be drilled for mounting holes. “B” is pre-drilled to mount on most popular Sears routers. “C” is for the Bosch 1613VS router.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routacc1.html


============


----------



## sjojo (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I found a Porter Cable dovetail bit
at Home depot that is has a 2" shank.


----------

